# lotion bars



## aladin

Can anyone share a good recipe for lotion bars using honey or beeswax? thanks.


----------



## bee crazy

*Try this*



aladin said:


> Can anyone share a good recipe for lotion bars using honey or beeswax? thanks.


Try 3 oz. beeswax
3 oz.shea butter
4 oz sweet almond oil
2.5 oz. cocoa butter
measure this out by weight and melt in a double boiler. remove from heat let cool to 120 degrees F. Stir in 1 oz. honey. Make sure to stir it in and as the temp drops below 100 degrees pour into your mold. Small dixie cups work well for this. Pour about 2 oz. in each cup. Makes a lovely bar. Honey will sometimes drop out after the bar hardens. Honey can be omitted.
Steve


----------



## Cyndi

Hey Steve,

That recipe looks nice. I may try this one. One question, after it hardens and sets up. How long should it cure before you get to use it??


----------



## bee crazy

*Yes, try it*



Cyndi said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> That recipe looks nice. I may try this one. One question, after it hardens and sets up. How long should it cure before you get to use it??


Hi Cyndi,
You will love it and there is no wait time. As soon as it hardens you can use it. This is a big seller at our farm market. All I have to do is get it in their hands and they are hooked on it, especially in the winter, I call it lip balm for your heals, elbows and knuckles.

Let us know how it comes out, and how you liked it!


----------



## Cyndi

Thanks Steve, I have a winter project to try.


----------



## Brandy

*Lotion Bars*

Any clues to the best source for prices on Shea butter, Cocoa butter? Thanks for any info.


----------



## bee crazy

*Soapers Choice is good*



Brandy said:


> Any clues to the best source for prices on Shea butter, Cocoa butter? Thanks for any info.


I've found soapers choice to be a reasonably priced and they will package in small quanities too. Try them
http://www.soaperschoice.com/


----------



## Brandy

Thanks, had not discovered them yet.


----------



## gardenbees

*Another source*

I have used Camden Grey for the last three years. You can actually use most types of vegetable butter in the recipe stated. I used Mowrah Butter for a while but am switching back to Shea Butter as I like the texture of the finished bar better. Camdengrey.com. Theresa.


----------



## Brandy

*Cocoa Butter*

Dumb question, but are you using Deodorized Cocoa Butter or the Prime pressed Golden for your lotion bars??? Is the difference in how it takes the scent and how much scent would need to override the scent of the Cocoa??


----------



## bee crazy

Brandy said:


> Dumb question, but are you using Deodorized Cocoa Butter or the Prime pressed Golden for your lotion bars??? Is the difference in how it takes the scent and how much scent would need to override the scent of the Cocoa??


If I'm going to be adding an EO or flavor oil then I will use the deodroized. If just plain the the prime pressed works to give a nice warm cocoa sent, thought faint. I like that best for me, so I don't smell like some girl.


----------



## sc-bee

Try this link:

http://www.halderman.net/cgi-bin/showrecipe.pl?lotionbar


----------



## Brandy

*Lotion Bars*

Instead of the double boiler is it possible to use the Presto Pot for melting everything together?? Thanks for any info.


----------



## riverrat

Brandy said:


> Instead of the double boiler is it possible to use the Presto Pot for melting everything together?? Thanks for any info.


a presto pot will work there is a thread that was started of a pot that they had added a tap for pouring. make sure you get one with a thermostat to control the heat. we wouldnt want a fire. I personally havent used one I use the double broiler guess I am just old fashioned.


----------



## Bizzybee

Come on RR, live on the wild side a little!!!


----------



## riverrat

*bizz you are right*



Bizzybee said:


> Come on RR, live on the wild side a little!!!


 
man Bizz you are a hard case. Think I might have to do that wild side thing. When are you going on vacation. I am going to take my vacation at your home while you are gone using your advise I am going to make lotion bars and lip balm. I will already have the mead made for the trip


----------



## Bizzybee

Well that's what I call the wild side!! Maybe I'll find enough pieces left over to send you back home when I get back? My attack bees are trained to take no prisoners! Your own yer own here without me! They only stop if they hear my specially designed bee whistle.................


----------



## riverrat

Bizzybee said:


> Well that's what I call the wild side!! Maybe I'll find enough pieces left over to send you back home when I get back? My attack bees are trained to take no prisoners! Your own yer own here without me! They only stop if they hear my specially designed bee whistle.................


 
bizz I had to think this one out a bit and have decided the bees are not going to be a problem I have a cell phone which will block there magnetic band in there brain. not only will they not find me they may not find there way home. wasnt that one of the theries on ccd

here is a recipe for lotion bars I use

4.5 oz bees wax
4.5 oz shea butter
4.5 oz cocoa butter
4.5 oz of olive oil
fragrance to scent

melt all in a double broiler ( or presto pot for those living on the edge)
pour into mold


----------



## Drone On

*Lotion Bar Packaging*

Greetings,
Is anyone using any packaging other than the tins I see lotion bars put up in? Is there a preferred mold and where did you get them? Thanks from a beginner.


----------



## Jonathan Hofer

bee crazy said:


> Try 3 oz. beeswax
> 3 oz.shea butter
> 4 oz sweet almond oil
> 2.5 oz. cocoa butter



I tried making lotion bars with shea butter, but the shea butter gives them a very "smoky" smell. Are there different refinements of shea butter available that take out the smoky smell?


JH


----------



## Brandy

Are you sure it's the shea butter vs. the cocoa butter? I've found I like the deodorized cocoa butter better than the prime pressed cocoa butter. JMO


----------



## ScadsOBees

Do you need to add vitamin E to these to keep the oils from turning rancid?


----------



## bee crazy

ScadsOBees said:


> Do you need to add vitamin E to these to keep the oils from turning rancid?


yes you could add natural vit. E as a presertive, we haven't and have never encountered spoiled bars yet.


----------



## bee crazy

Jonathan Hofer said:


> I tried making lotion bars with shea butter, but the shea butter gives them a very "smoky" smell. Are there different refinements of shea butter available that take out the smoky smell?
> 
> 
> JH


Gosh, I haven't noticed any smoky problems with this recipe and I have made a lot. What fragrance oils do you put in?


----------



## riverrat

Jonathan Hofer said:


> I tried making lotion bars with shea butter, but the shea butter gives them a very "smoky" smell. Are there different refinements of shea butter available that take out the smoky smell?
> 
> 
> JH


 
I have never had this problem with shea butter. Are you by chance overheating the shea butter scorching it when making the bar. shea butter has a lower melting point so I always add it to the mix last. I get my shea butter from columbia foods.


----------



## Chef Isaac

Bee: Check your PMs


----------



## MarkZ

*Lotion Bars, Cost of supplies*

I made a batch of lotion bars today, just like the first one on this thread from Bee Crazy, 3 oz. beeswax, 3 oz.shea butter, 4 oz sweet almond oil, 2.5 oz. cocoa butter. It turned out nice, I put it in a 1oz Tins. What retail price do you think these should sell for? What does Burts Bees get for this same type of product? With the high price of supplies and shipping, Wondering if it is worth it? My bees are costing me enough that all the extras like lotion bars have to earn me a few bucks or its not worth the effort. Any other ideas for products that do well at farmers markets?


----------



## berkshire bee

*hand salve, lip balm, candles*

I've had good luck with hand salve and lip balm. I put some hand poured beeswax candles at the farmstand where my honey is. Started with a dozen tealights 3 pillar 4 votive and 6 6" tapers. Within a week they were gone, and someone asked for more votives and 10" tapers, so I've added them. We'll see how it goes. People do appreciate the fact that they're pure beeswax and are willing to pay for that.
It's more work, but any hive products that you can add to your sales table will increase sales


----------



## riverrat

MarkZ said:


> What retail price do you think these should sell for? Wondering if it is worth it? My bees are costing me enough that all the extras like lotion bars have to earn me a few bucks or its not worth the effort. Any other ideas for products that do well at farmers markets?


I get $4.00 for an 1 oz bar. I do lip balm both these sell real well. They can be just has profitable as the honey. As far has Burts Bees I dont pay much attention on what they get most of the price people pay for that is the name recognition. The market will set the price for you if you go in a sell out quick your probably to cheap if you dont sell anything than you may be to high.


----------



## rtoney

I am going to bring this back for a bit if bee crazy is still around. What do you package your hand salve in for the market?
Thanks


----------



## rtoney

OK it doesn't have to be bee crazy, whatever you are using for the farmers market to package your hand salve I could use some hints.


----------

